# bipods



## rocky3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has seen or knows a manufactuer that makes a mossy oak brush pattern bipod that mounts on a sling loop? Just checking before i break down and buy a black one..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not aware of any, however a rattle can or two in flat paint would do the trick.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not aware of any camo bipods either. This is what I use and they are a flat type finish.

http://www.stoneypoint.com/products/bp_rapid_pivot_bp_sitng_knlng.html


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't seen a bipod with camo either. I have seen a monopod with the Mossy Oak Brush pattern though.

http://www.muddcreek.com/gorilla-gear-37-ultra-light-shooting-stick-monopod-65003/


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Same here... I think painting would be your best option.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I saw an ideal where a guy used camo tape on one side and white tape on the other so he had camo for times with no snow and just turned the bipod around with the white tape out for snowy conditions.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

220swift, how does it attach to your sling swivel with your sling in place?


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Never mind, I just found their diagram and instructions. Looks decent.


----------

